# Iowa Deputy Needs Wheel Chair



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I know we all have our special spots for the limited donations we can make each year, much of it closer to home, but I still feel it is our responsibility to at least spread the word where somebody can send some help for law enforcement officers in need. I don't know this fellow but this story shows he certainly deserves whatever some of you can spare.

A donations fund for a special wheelchair has been established for Mike Lose, the Polk County, Iowa sheriff's deputy who was shot and seriously injured three years ago.

Randy Evans of Charles City has set up an account at the John Deere Credit Union in Johnston. He has deposited $500 in the account but the wheelchair costs more than $20,000.









Anyone wishing to make a donation may make out a check to the Mike Lose Wheelchair fund, and send it to the Polk County Sheriff's Office, 2309 Euclid Ave., Des Moines, Ia., 50310.

"I got involved because I worked with Mike at Hy-Vee about 20 years ago," said Evans. "I read about the shooting in the Register when it happened &#8230; Mike spoke of a wheelchair type device that would allow him to stand up and look people in the eye, be able to get up stairs to put his daughters in bed at night and some day even have the pleasure of walking his daughters down the aisle on their wedding day.

"I felt guilty because I haven't done anything to help Mike at this point," Evans said. "I know that there are a lot of Iowans who feel the same as I do."

Lose was shot April 17, 2005, by Oscar Gonzalez, then 20 and a member of the
Aztec Kings street gang. Gonzalez was racing through Lose's south Des Moines
neighborhood. Lose chased after the driver, identified himself as a law enforcement officer, and was met with gunfire near Easter Lake Park.

Gonzalez agreed to spend a minimum of 35 years behind bars before becoming eligible for parole in a plea deal.

Lose was shot in the wrist, the chest, the left arm and the back. The bullet in his back did much of the damage and has prevented him from walking and standing. He continues to work for the sheriff's office.


(REGISTER FILE PHOTO)
Mike Lose gets hugs from his daughters, Morgan Lose, 6, and Mackenzie Lose, 10, in January

DESMOINES REGISTER


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Check is in the mail........ Can a mod "stick this" please if it's not already? Thanks.

PS. Everyone here: PLEASE dig deep. I know the economy sucks and gas is through the roof, but please give SOMETHING !!!!


----------

